# El Niño, Spanish for the Niño



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.wired.com/2014/04/el-nino-effects/

Looks like there is a more-than-decent chance of a large El Niño event this year? I've been trying to find any information on how these have historically impact the New England ski season. Other than that the East Coast winter is "warmer and drier" than average I can't find much info. I didn't even remember 2004 was an El Niño year. Should I make sure my rock skis are ready to go, or just try to move to Mammoth for the year?


----------



## yeggous (Apr 15, 2014)

Honesly there is very little detectable impact in New England. With that said there is some correlation. Weak positive ENSI years are snowier than average, strong positive less snowy. Bottom line is there is little to no predictive value.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 15, 2014)

I cross posted something from EpicSki in another thread, but I think the stronger the El Nino, the less correlation, and this is supposed to be a pretty strong one.


----------



## jack97 (Oct 26, 2014)

Latest thinking at the west coast, a mild el nino may develop in the winter. How it sets up a pattern for east coast temp and moisture is still debatable. IIRC, a couple of long range forecaster had predicted this event and said it would bring moisture from west to east but nothing definitive for a sweet spot. 

http://www.opb.org/news/article/oregon-meteorologists-predict-mild-el-nino-and-dry-winter/


----------

